# Soo What is your Opinion on Hack items/villagers?



## TheOtherHatedGuy (Mar 23, 2017)

I just wanted to know.
Do you think this is good or bad? 
(im not breaking any rules by asking this am i???)
Tbh I think its good in some cases but I want your opinions.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 23, 2017)

Unfortunately, hacking isn't allowed to be discussed on the forums as it would conflict with how other enjoy the game through trading and such.


----------



## Oblivia (Mar 23, 2017)

We actually have no issues with people discussing whether or not they hack or sharing their viewpoints on it, though we do have to ask that people refrain from posting links to hacking programs and/or tutorials or sharing explicit advice on how to hack your town. As long as the discussion is solely about your moral stance on these topics, we have no problem leaving you to it.


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Mar 23, 2017)

Personally I don't get the whole issue with hacking??? Like if I want bamboo in my rivers or wanna auto-unlock all the pwps after years of trying to get the police station I will? I can understand people not wanting hacked items/villagers to be given to them at the risk of it somehow hurting their game but if it's hacking to get a villager/pwp/items in a certain location I really don't get why people get so upset?


----------



## Jaymes Keller (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm of the opinion of "As long as no major changes or damage occours in the game, it's acceptable." If you'll remember during Wild World, there were cases of games being bricked by hackers. That, alone, might give some people a reson to reject it.

Basic items and other viliagers? Yeah, okay.
Sticking bamboo in rivers? Forget it.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh thank the lord. I _love_ hacking in ACNL. Hacking villagers is fantastic because it's saved me money from buying an NFC reader and has also helped me get some of my old villager back. You can also help a friend out by moving villagers as well. It also saves people a bunch of time unlocking PWP. The biggest plus to hacking is it offers even more flexibility when building your town. You can move things anywhere you want that stickler Isabelle will refuse as well as change/remove normally permanent PWP. Do I think it ruins the game? Absolutely not. It adds more value to it in my personal opinion. Now I think you should refrain from trading hacked villagers/items with people to avoid ruining the trading system with bells. Unless you want to repeat the Pokemon crisis with hacked shinies floating around.


----------



## Moonfish (Mar 23, 2017)

I play the game the legit way, and I like it that way. I don't mind if other people hack their games for any reason; I've seen some amazing hacked towns via the dream suite.

However, concerning the poll that everyone is encouraged to participate in - I strongly have to say no. Allowing to sell hacked items or villagers shouldn't be allowed, it encourages people to cheat to make a profit ( even if the profit is just TBT or collectibles. )


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Mar 23, 2017)

I don't hack, and have no desire to, but I have no problem with people who do. In fact, I've recieved villagers and hacked items from other players. Hackers have made the game more enjoyable for me. I wouldn't have gotten some of the unorderable items ( that I needed to create a room) without the help from hackers. So, I guess I'm really no different than they are. They hack, I buy the hacked items.


----------



## Apparition (Mar 23, 2017)

I love hacking because it makes it easier to decorate your town the way you want and get the perfect map, be more creative with object placement, create your own villagers, and so much more. But I also understand that for other people it's more fun to play the regular way. Why there is any drama regarding this is beyond me.

On the other hand, allowing hacked villagers and items to be traded/sold can wreck the regular players economy. Also I don't know if there are seeding hacks for this game yet, but that could be a potential problem. But most people in the hacking community seem pretty chill and don't want to hurt other people.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 23, 2017)

I have no problem with hacking and I don't have a problem with people who do hack. I don't like, however, those strange hacked towns. If there's a possibility of your save being corrupted by what you're trying to do, it probably shouldn't be done.


I, personally, have hacked before. I regularly do, as ashamed I am to admit it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apparition said:


> I love hacking because it makes it easier to decorate your town the way you want and get the perfect map, be more creative with object placement, create your own villagers, and so much more. But I also understand that for other people it's more fun to play the regular way. Why there is any drama regarding this is beyond me.
> 
> On the other hand, allowing hacked villagers and items to be traded/sold can wreck the regular players economy. Also I don't know if there are seeding hacks for this game yet, but that could be a potential problem. But most people in the hacking community seem pretty chill and don't want to hurt other people.



What are seeding hacks?

- - - Post Merge - - -

This survey made me anxious lololol still worried this is a trap maybe


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Mar 23, 2017)

Glad to see people who would never hack are still ok with hackers. It's always worried me I'd get hate for rehacking my game but there's certain villagers i couldn't handle moving. Plus I've been playing normally since the release of the game I find hacking fun 

EDIT: my favorite hack i ever didwas turning everyone into my town into kiki (hope sharing what i've done isn't rule breaking????) it was a test to make sure i had learned how to do everything properly


----------



## Twisterheart (Mar 23, 2017)

I have no problem with hacking, or people selling hacked villagers or items. 

I've hacked items before with powersaves. That's as far as I've gone and I'll never hack my town's layout (too lazy) but I have no problem with people who do that.


----------



## Ichigo. (Mar 23, 2017)

Hacking ACNL is one of the best things I've done with my game. I'm the type of person that really can't bear to reset their town, partially because I get attached, mostly because I can't be bothered to build everything up again (unlocking shops, refilling my encyclopedia, getting tools, etc.). Because of that, I could never get myself to reset my main town even though I HATED both my town and mayor names. When hacking was finally made more accessible, I did it without hesitation and now I'm finally content with my main town :') While my main town is minimally hacked, I used the editor to fix the map in my second town and unlocked a bunch of things that would've taken way too long otherwise. It helped me obtain items and villagers too. Lbr, some of us can't afford to buy a bunch of amiibo cards in hopes of landing our faves. Not everyone has the e-funds to pay for them either, nor the desire. 

So obviously I'm totally cool with it. I'm pretty sure there's no way of telling hacked items apart from "real" items, so that's not a problem, and it helps to get items circulating. I guess the only problem is with ~tbt economy~ and everything going for cheap, so it becomes difficult for players to make bells, but I like to think it's more important to give more people easy access to some difficult to attain items.


----------



## Apparition (Mar 23, 2017)

Seeding was something people did in wild world and I think city folk. Basically people would visit someone else's town and spawn a bunch of trees, buildings, rocks, etc, to make the hosts game crash/get corrupted. It was a really awful thing to do.


----------



## Licorice (Mar 23, 2017)

I personally enjo hacking. After you've been playing animal crossing for over a decade you tend to get bored playing it the "legit" way. Granted I only hack maps and landscaping stuff but it's lots of fun to experiment with the game.


----------



## gabuie (Mar 23, 2017)

i don't agree with hacking or see the point in it. i mean there is only so much you can do in the game and i don't really see why people do it besides making duped items that are hard to come by.  animal crossing is suppose to be a day to day kinda game. if other people wanna do it then sure but i wouldn't want to trade with them because i don't think that's how people should play the game


----------



## Loriii (Mar 23, 2017)

I despise hacking in any form not just Animal Crossing but gaming in general like when people get stuff through illegal means (you know, downloading instead of paying). That's probably another topic though, but in this case, I don't mind people using hack items and getting the villagers the most convenient way for their own personal use since it's not a competitive game. I just don't like it when they try to make a profit out of them. Also, going to hacked dream towns doesn't interest me no matter how amazing they are. No offense.


----------



## StarrySkye3 (Mar 23, 2017)

Personally I don't hack but I don't mind if other people do. Do whatever you want that makes you happy with your town! I just don't like to visit them in the dream suite that much because I've been to some that are incredibly hard to navigate, since there are no restrictions on how many trees and bushes you have next to each other. So I was running into tree after tree and hated it. I think that turned me off of the hacked towns, but I have seen some that did it uhh tastefully? If that's the right word lol.. And I did not mind those. I just don't get very inspired by them because I know what they've done is unachievable for me to do in my town since I don't hack.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 23, 2017)

I think hacking a town is simply cheating unless if you are adding stuff like not unlocked PWP's or villagers you don't have. I don't really have a problem with people putting things on the beach by hacking, though.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 24, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> I think hacking a town is simply cheating unless if you are adding stuff like not unlocked PWP's or villagers you don't have. I don't really have a problem with people putting things on the beach by hacking, though.



But isn't all of that cheating too?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 24, 2017)

forestyne said:


> But isn't all of that cheating too?



I'd still consider it cheating, but I don't mind it as much as people duping or adding 6 towers to their town, for example.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 24, 2017)

I am fine with people hacking. I don't do it myself personally, but I don't mind at all when people do. How else could we get region based DLC items? Hackers make that possible. It makes the game more fun. So I say, keep hacking my friends! 

In fact, one day, I might just try it myself, once I'm finished my town and there's nothing else to do. It seems like a great way of extending the game! ^_^


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Mar 24, 2017)

I don't like hacking the actual game and thus, homebrewing my system (I'm way too terrified of bricking my 3DS and/or destroying my towns), but I do have that item that allows you to create backup save files and also give your mayor pretty much any item in the game. Sometimes I get impatient and just want the stuff in my house.


----------



## creamyy (Mar 24, 2017)

tbh I don't mind hacking. I like my villagers original 100% and if someone's going to do something like change a shirt, I'm going to put them back into their original state. If I want my house one square to the right boom, problem solved. If I want a fairy tale train station well damn it i'm going to put a fairy tale train station. I just don't like those that are all like wow you're town is so pretty and then they see minor hacks like two stumps beside each other and they're like oh it's hacked. like no damn it I've had this town for three years and I've only just grasped the basics of hacking in the past week. my flowers are legitimate don't give me that 'oh it's hacked'


----------



## carp (Mar 24, 2017)

i find them annoying - i try so hard to make my town look nice, keep villagers in town, plot reset them to the exact right positions, go to the garden shop everyday, grow hybrids etc and someone can skip those months of work for a few days


----------



## Bella789 (Mar 24, 2017)

I've never hacked really any game, not sure how to, I think it's ok nothing is wrong with it some people just might like it


----------



## hamster (Mar 24, 2017)

i've never hacked on AC:NL. however i wish i could, i don't see anything wrong with hacking as long as it doesn't take the fun out of others. i've almost completed my town and i'd be less proud of it if i hacked my town. i want to add cedars in places they cannot grow and that's probably the only reason why i want to hack hahah. AC:NL is a frustrating game (for me, at least) when you're at the beginning of developing your town, but once you're happy with it it's the best game ever. hacking is good if you want to get things done quickly but i also have no problem with hacked towns. it still takes a lot of effort to make your town look good and some people who hack can pull it off flawlessly

i also don't care about hacked items unless they're hybrids. i've been sold blue roses before that turned out to be hacked and they'd only produce white ones, i'm not going to point any fingers though because the person selling it might have not even known they were hacked in the first place.


----------



## StarrySkye3 (Mar 24, 2017)

Cherub said:


> i've never hacked on AC:NL. however i wish i could, i don't see anything wrong with hacking as long as it doesn't take the fun out of others. i've almost completed my town and i'd be less proud of it if i hacked my town. i want to add cedars in places they cannot grow and that's probably the only reason why i want to hack hahah. AC:NL is a frustrating game (for me, at least) when you're at the beginning of developing your town, but once you're happy with it it's the best game ever. hacking is good if you want to get things done quickly but i also have no problem with hacked towns. it still takes a lot of effort to make your town look good and some people who hack can pull it off flawlessly
> 
> i also don't care about hacked items unless they're hybrids. i've been sold blue roses before that turned out to be hacked and they'd only produce white ones, i'm not going to point any fingers though because the person selling it might have not even known they were hacked in the first place.



Ohh that's why my blue pansies wouldn't sprout more. I bought four just to try and breed more of them and couldn't figure it out for the longest time. That explains it! Lol


----------



## Corrie (Mar 24, 2017)

I have no problem with hacking but I wouldn't do it to my own town. Hacking also lets rare items be easier to get for those that can't get them.


----------



## Invisible again (Mar 24, 2017)

I don't really care about hacked items, as long as it's for personal use. I've had my boyfriend hack in some DLC or CT items for me, 'cause I really wanted those things for my houses, and I knew that I'd never be able to get those things on my own.

Now, hacked villagers I'm little iffy about. If they have the same home and everything and just only replace a different villager slot, then I think that's okay. But if the villager has another villager's home and catchphrase, then I'm not okay with it. In fact, I once got a hacked Apollo from a friend's void, and I was happy at first, 'cause he's one of my favorite cranky villagers. But then I saw that my friend had simply replaced him over Julian. Meaning, Apollo had Julian's home, clothes, and catchphrase. I was so mad and upset that day. Do you know how weird it is to hear a cranky eagle say "glitter" at the end of every sentence? It's very weird. I had to move him out, and now I'm hoping to cycle through some villagers so I can one day have a legit version of him in town...


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 24, 2017)

I don't mind people hacking to achieve their dream towns and whatnot. I don't hack myself but maybe eventually I'll teach myself considering how accessible it is. But for now, I am content with how it is now. Though, the whole move things where you want it is very tempting. Built a house in the wrong spot? Hack 'n move it! Police station spot not doing it for you anymore? Move it! Too many villagers love plotting right on top of the poor town hall? Move 'em. I've seen some pretty hacked dream towns.

As for hacked items/villagers. It would be nice if the trader/seller would warn beforehand that is hacked, not everyone wants hacked stuff in their town. I know it's difficult to tell but I know a lot of foreign dlcs are hard to obtain, especially those non-orderables.


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 24, 2017)

TheGreatBrain said:


> I don't hack, and have no desire to, but I have no problem with people who do. In fact, I've recieved villagers and hacked items from other players. Hackers have made the game more enjoyable for me. I wouldn't have gotten some of the unorderable items ( that I needed to create a room) without the help from hackers. So, I guess I'm really no different than they are. They hack, I buy the hacked items.



Yeah I agree with this. I wouldn't hack my own town but I don't mind that others do and I have knowingly accepted hacked items and villagers. However, I rather visit non-hacked dream towns unless it's subtly executed and not overdone... mainly because I like to be inspired by dream towns and I hate how I can't place things where I want to like hackers do so it doesn't really benefit me :'D Some hacked towns are just so claustrophobic to navigate too.


----------



## Flare (Mar 24, 2017)

Personally would not mind this at all.
Items that are obtained by "hacking" would actually help many, 
allowing for items that are unobtainable to be received.

As for town hacking... guess it can be debatable.
However, I always wanted to change my Town Fruit to Cherry. 

Many can hack and let their creativity flow in with their town, along with changing things like these that trouble them.


----------



## Ichigo. (Mar 24, 2017)

carp said:


> i find them annoying - i try so hard to make my town look nice, keep villagers in town, plot reset them to the exact right positions, go to the garden shop everyday, grow hybrids etc and someone can skip those months of work for a few days



you don't have to like hackers but you realize that not all people can afford to put that much effort into this game? it's possible they might have at some point, but life gets busy and not everyone has the patience to play day by day on top of their busy schedule. personally i played nearly 3 years collecting things day by day (with buying items from the forums from time to time and TTing involved) and then decided to hack just because it's a new way of experiencing the game and i most likely would've dropped the game otherwise. anyway, you still have your right to feel however you want, but maybe the manner by which you play should be left to each, individual player to decide.


----------



## Byebi (Mar 24, 2017)

I don't hack. i've considered it- just for decorating my town, but I haven't bothered to actually look into how to do it. i love visiting hacked tows (as long as its well done). seeing people sell hacked villagers and items doesnt make me feel all too good+ruins economy->ruins the fun of obtaining items (at least for me).

though i've been playing acnl on and off for so long now i don't think i'd care to actually go out of my way to earn the items myself anymore because it just takes too long...


----------



## TheOtherHatedGuy (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks for letting me know so now i dont feel bad.


----------



## XenonKnight56 (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm completely AGAINST hacking
Dealing with hackers could corrupt your game!!
that's like my biggest fear lol


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 25, 2017)

I don't hack but I don't give a f what other people do.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 25, 2017)

Hacking for profit is pretty shifty, like I've bought "saved" villagers before for really top tbt prices and I didn't know enough to know at the time but if I had I wouldn't have bought them, like if he had TOLD me they were hacked I wouldn't have bought them, but he sought be out every time I posted in the Looking For board so I bought them. =[ Sucks that I paid all that TBT to him. I mean it's all fine if you hack and hack towns are so nice, but it's kind of rude to sell off hacked items and get all this profit from cheating, I mean sure if you hack and sell the things in game to Re-Tail to get a ton of IGB for _yourself_ go for it, but I don't like that people are using it to get rich on here unfairly. So I mean hacked items/villagers, for me are a no, but hacked towns for aesthetic purposes can be really nice.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Mar 25, 2017)

I am very against it as a former hacker I used to back my LGTTC town &it was the biggest mistake I'd ever made - mainly because I decided I wanted to play the game right but then it was too late & I've already restarted my town but I've been too ingrossed in NL to play it now. When I do go on LGTTC I get really sad that I screwed up my original town that I've had since the game came out.


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm completely fine with other people hacking their game. I'd be okay with buying/trading for hacked items *provided*  I knew they were hacked. I haven't knowingly done so yet but that's more because of the rules here than any moral stance on my part.

I know ACWW had the risk of "seeding" ruining your town but to my knowledge that isn't something that's happened in ACNL. I'd be happy to visit a hacked town or have them visit me, though I'd rather know in advance just because I find open and honest communication more reassuring than finding out for myself.

I can see why some are concerned about how allowing hacked items to be sold would affect the economy here. I do think that if hacked items were clearly labelled and sold as such, then people could make their choice about whether to purchase legit or hacked items depending on individual preferences. Personally, I'm happy to pay premium prices and I favour convenience over saving some bells/TBT, so I'd purchase a mix of legit and hacked items. I don't use other sites to get items as I prefer the wifi/trade rating system here, but there's nothing stopping people here looking elsewhere for cheap hacked items as it stands. They're just at higher risk of being scammed or harrassed etc.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I dont want anything to do with hacked villagers or flowers though. Those seem to come with risks or consequences I'm not prepared to put up with. If they were being sold as hacked items with full disclosure of what that means in this particular instance then I'd have no problem with them being sold.


----------



## Weiland (Mar 25, 2017)

I hack sometimes. If I'm sick of a villager and want another, I'll hack.


----------



## Nenya (Mar 25, 2017)

I haven't and wouldn't hack, even if I had the desire or time to study up on how to do it, which I don't. Nor do I understand what hacking really is. Is buying blue roses off TBT, because I got tired of waiting and trying to spawn them myself, considered hacking?

Speaking of blue roses, I bought two off TBT a while back and they only produced white roses. From what I read about that, I guess they were hacked, so I threw them in the trash bin and bought some more (from someone else ). They are giving me one or two new blue roses almost every day. I didn't change any methods, either.

I was offered a basket of infinite perfect peaches on TBT...that must be a hack, right? I was really tempted to take it...nope, I didn't.

So, I guess I don't care if people hack their own towns, etc, but please, TBT, don't knowingly allow hacked items/villagers, etc, to be bought, sold, traded, given away on the forums. (Although I'm sure it's already being done, unknowingly?) If I think stuff has been hacked, I avoid dealing with that person. Easy!

Yes, I filled out the new poll.


----------



## Apparition (Mar 25, 2017)

Hacking is when you alter the games code to change/add/remove something. Like hackers can give themselves any items they want, change their town map, etc.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 25, 2017)

hacking is fine, who cares anyways its been like 5 years lol. i dont have the time to grow flowers day by day so being able to get infinite amounts any time at that moment is amazing. this goes for villagers and projects too. i think hacking is fine if you've been playing the game forever but if you just picked up ac you should try to play it without hacks. and hacking acnl basically just enables stuff that should have been put into the game already. i think hacking will be less common in the next game if they change a few things and overall just make it easier to obtain stuff. stop telling me i need patience to play ac. let me do what i want when i want with my pocket town damn it  but overall hacking is a blessin

- - - Post Merge - - -

also there arent any risks of buying and picking up hacked items because the game will treat it as a normal item you've obtained somehow from leif or the nooks depending on what item you got (flowers, furniture, etc). why are people scared????? i have never heard of anyone's games crashing or something from a hacked item or even using the map editor unless they made a stupid map design or piled buildings ontop of eachother. but thats rare and easily fixable


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 25, 2017)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> -- snip --
> 
> why are people scared????? i have never heard of anyone's games crashing or something from a hacked item or even using the map editor unless they made a stupid map design or piled buildings ontop of eachother. but thats rare and easily fixable



As I mentioned in my post, and at least one other person did elsewhere in this thread, "seeding" in ACWW (and ACCF although that was never a real risk for me) was a real risk to your game if you were unlucky. I was justifiably 'scared' of that happening and killing my entire town with no hope of recovery. I don't think many people would be okay with that happening to their town, to say the least.

Now, the hacking in ACNL may well be purely benign and I've certainly not heard of "seeding" being a thing in this game. But I remain cautious as it only takes *one* ****wit to **** it up for everyone.

I'm personally keen to steer clear of hacked villagers and flowers for several reasons, the main one being that I want in-game things to behave as the normal in-game things they appear to be. If a villager has another one's house/catchphrse/whatever then that could cause me no end of confusion when looking things up online. I don't want to have to vet any potential move-ins for legitimacy, but I would hate to get stuck with a poorly hacked villager even more so. Thankfully I can avoid that entire problem since I have the amiibo cards. But until the Welcome Amiibo update there was no recourse except the 16 villager cycle.

A hybrid that can *never* breed hybrids can happen normally, but since it seems common for *all* hybrids in a batch to have that issue, I just don't want to deal with it. Let alone risk accidentally passing along the frustration to someone else if I ever trade/gift hybrids.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 25, 2017)

amanda1983 said:


> As I mentioned in my post, and at least one other person did elsewhere in this thread, "seeding" in ACWW (and ACCF although that was never a real risk for me) was a real risk to your game if you were unlucky. I was justifiably 'scared' of that happening and killing my entire town with no hope of recovery. I don't think many people would be okay with that happening to their town, to say the least.
> 
> Now, the hacking in ACNL may well be purely benign and I've certainly not heard of "seeding" being a thing in this game. But I remain cautious as it only takes *one* ****wit to **** it up for everyone.
> 
> ...



yeah i guess people could still be scared but it hasnt happened yet! i think if reliable people make their own shops it could work out well


----------



## Mix (Mar 25, 2017)

I don't hack myself, but I do know I buy some items that're hacked, but that doesn't bother me much. If people want to hack, let them hack! I hacked my Wild World back then when I was in elementary, but that's about it. I only hacked that game for money xD


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Mar 25, 2017)

It seems to me the biggest issue with hacking is that the hybrid flowers are messed up. I know personally hacking in fish/bugs into your iventory wont add them into your enclycooedia as well. I can understand not wanting to buy flowers that makes sense. Other wise I am pro hacking there no "right" way to play. I think that argument is pretty silly.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 26, 2017)

I think hacking is a good thing, I mean to unlock PWP's, get A GOOD MAP, get your dreamies, I'm all for it. But I think it's terrible if you hack items and villagers, then sell them.


----------



## waterfallcrossing (Mar 26, 2017)

i love hacking my game. People think it takes away the fun, because there won't be anything to do but thats just not the case. its not even that easy to hack, you have to plan these things and you still play day to day. The only reason i hack is because of that stupid issue that some bushes don't grow in places and next to cliffs. So my town is pretty natural, id say. The only thing i hack is the positioning of my villagers and bushes. its super addictive anyway, sometimes i can't help but move around my island and replace things hehe!


----------



## Perri (Mar 26, 2017)

My two oldest towns (including my current town, Nuzlocke) have never been hacked. I know how to hack and do it often when people want certain items, though. They always know that I've hacked the items, and the most I've ever received from hacked items was a few cherries and pears for my regular town. Hacking any town I plan on enjoying for months or years is boring to me, but if I can help another person with items or make a person's day, I'm all for it. Sometimes I'll just change my name to something with cool symbols and have some fun with it on the island. This is with an alt. copy of my town.

And as of now, I'm furnishing rooms in a new town and figuring out how I like to decorate. ^.^


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Mar 26, 2017)

Honestly I'm probably going to pick up hacking again it's so fun hard to do but fun.


----------



## fenris (Mar 26, 2017)

When it comes to town hacking, as long as it's not hurting anyone, why not?

Also, I'm only really okay with hacking/duping items that are region-locked, things that people who don't live in, say, Japan couldn't get otherwise.  As for hacked villagers, I don't see the point in them anymore, what with there being Amiibo cards for literally every villager now.


----------



## unpoetic (Mar 26, 2017)

I don't have a problem with it. I don't hack my town (mainly because I'm too lazy to learn how) but I think it allows for some really cool towns.


----------



## brutongaster (Mar 26, 2017)

doesn't bother me at all. it's bizarre to me that it's such a huge point of controversy - i mean, i can understand why hacking would be unfair for the forum's purposes (trading, etc), but outside of that, people should be able to do whatever they want to their own towns without getting flak for it


----------



## Eudial (Mar 26, 2017)

Maybe Nintendo will learn something from this? People want more control over how they want to design their towns. I've hacked just to decorate the town and align my villagers' houses, as well as change my town name. It's easier for path placement too, so that's a big plus. The only thing I won't do is unlock all the pwps, because even though I hate waiting for villagers to suggest them, by doing so, it gives me a reason to keep playing.


----------



## Flare (Mar 27, 2017)

Wouldn't mind this being done for villagers...

Hackers would allow people to adopt the Sanrio, Zelda, Fueki, and 7-11 villagers, which would obviously please many.
Overall, it wouldn't seem like a bad idea, even if it's just for villagers.


----------



## Rarr01 (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm not against hacking personally, especially since the game has been out for so long. I don't hack just because I don't really have the time or energy to put into it, but I don't see a real issue with it. The items usually aren't things that would cost real money to get, even amiibo card stuff can be given to you in game so it's not stealing in my mind. As for aesthetics, I don't care for the look of putting things where they wouldn't naturally occur, like clovers on the plaza or something, but that's highly personal opinion!


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 29, 2017)

I just discovered how to hack and now I just do a little experimenting and some minor edits. I reset my old town a few months ago which I totally regret, and this town isn't as precious and filled with memories as my last one was. So I think hacking can be a way that I can get used to it and call it home. I don't use it to make a profit, I use it to enjoy the game ^.^


----------



## Fruitcup (Mar 29, 2017)

Hacking can be a very personal experience. Those who hack hack differently, you have some who only do it for bells, others who completely change their town exteriors. One thing about hacking is that you end up having everything at your disposal, you no longer need to sell items or trade online which is nice for people of limited accessibility to things. Not to mention, those who hack are kind enough to share their wealth, at least in my experience. 
I see nothing wrong with hacking, I really wish TBT would let us discuss hacking more openly that way we can help each other along the way and make sure nothing goes wrong.


----------



## Dorian (Mar 29, 2017)

I have zero issues with the choices anyone makes while playing a video game they bought and paid for.


----------



## Wii8461 (Mar 29, 2017)

-Snip-


----------



## wynn (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm completely fine with hacking. I've actually been wanting to hack so I can decorate my town without restrictions. I find the argument to be quite silly as Animal Crossing is not a competitive game.


----------



## Jesusrey91 (Mar 30, 2017)

wynn said:


> I'm completely fine with hacking. I've actually been wanting to hack so I can decorate my town without restrictions. I find the argument to be quite silly as Animal Crossing is not a competitive game.



That last part is where I totally agree... 

BUT... I would never do it... I don't know, I like to play my games how they were intended. Of course it is a nightmare with the unorderables and those specifically that can't be gotten unless you live in a certain place (Looking at you Japan... and at you UK with those Sanrio cards) and that sucks... but personally I can manage. I play ACNL mostly to just chill and catch some fish and fool around with my neighbors. I don't mind at all not getting all the items (or upgrades) for my town.


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 30, 2017)

It's up to those who do it to do whatever they like as it's their game, and I won't tell them how to play it. Personally, I think it can be helpful for the most part, but when it's possibly game breaking hacks not so much. Although with the amiibo update villagers are much more accessible, so there's not much need for hacking them in anymore.


----------



## Sheando (Mar 30, 2017)

On one hand, it's your game. Play however makes you happy. I know a lot of people enjoy customizing and decorating, especially after months or years of playing "normally," and hacking makes that easier and allows for more creativity. On the surface, it doesn't harm other people or affect their games.

My only hesitation is that the hacking/duping culture has artificially inflated the AC economy to a crazy degree. It costs millions of bells to get a popular villager or DLC item, because so many bells are in circulation that the amount someone might obtain in a few weeks of traditional gameplay is now obsolete. That part does make me sad.


----------

